

Quitting My Bad Multitasking Habit - postblogism
http://postblogism.tumblr.com/post/55780760035/quitting-my-bad-multitasking-habit-taking-up-batching

======
onaclov2000
I love the idea of batching, I think I always assumed I was multitasking, but
I think I may have been doing more batching, for example, I would start a
compile, or run, and then jump to another piece of the puzzle and work through
that, once I felt completed enough on that, I'd kick that off to run (or
compile), and come back to #1, or if not done move onto #3, and on and on.

~~~
postblogism
That sounds like batching to me. It's early days in the multitasking revolt,
but I define batching as having "finished" a task. If a FOR loop is one of
those tasks and you finish that before emailing a client or something, then
that's batching.

BTW sorry for being slow on replying, I'm just starting to get into this
hacker news thing ;)

